# The.......



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

complete and utter fuckwits I work for - FOAD you self-obsessed thick bastards!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> complete and utter fuckwits I work for - FOAD you self-obsessed thick bastards!!


err when did you start at our place?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Give us a clue.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> complete and utter fuckwits I work for - FOAD you self-obsessed thick bastards!!


What's up?
I've been checking work email via webmail, and got an attachment about the "caterers", but can't access intranet from here.

Rogue


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Give us a clue?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

time for Tiles me thinks?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

too right Mr C - next couple of weeks?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You talk in code then!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Three giblets and a cow's udder. Rendezvous at the grassy knoll, at two bottoms past the constable?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ok ok ok sorry for 'code'

Tiles  - Public house on South side of St Andrew Square, Edinburgh

Time 

1. 
a. A nonspatial continuum in which events occur in apparently irreversible succession from the past through the present to the future.
b. An interval separating two points on this continuum; a duration: a long time since the last war; passed the time reading.
c. A number, as of years, days, or minutes, representing such an interval: ran the course in a time just under four minutes.
d. A similar number representing a specific point on this continuum, reckoned in hours and minutes: checked her watch and recorded the time, 6:17 a.m.
e. A system by which such intervals are measured or such numbers are reckoned: solar time.
2. 
a. An interval, especially a span of years, marked by similar events, conditions, or phenomena; an era. Often used in the plural: hard times; a time of troubles.
b. times The present with respect to prevailing conditions and trends: You must change with the times.
3. A suitable or opportune moment or season: a time for taking stock of one's life.
4. 
a. Periods or a period designated for a given activity: harvest time; time for bed.
b. Periods or a period necessary or available for a given activity: I have no time for golf.
c. A period at one's disposal: Do you have time for a chat?
5. An appointed or fated moment, especially of death or giving birth: He died before his time. Her time is near.
6. 
a. One of several instances: knocked three times; addressed Congress for the last time before retirement.
b. times Used to indicate the number of instances by which something is multiplied or divided: This tree is three times taller than that one. My library is many times smaller than hers.
7. 
a. One's lifetime.
b. One's period of greatest activity or engagement.
c. A person's experience during a specific period or on a certain occasion: had a good time at the party.
8. 
a. A period of military service.
b. A period of apprenticeship.
c. Informal A prison sentence.
9. 
a. The customary period of work: hired for full time.
b. The period spent working.
c. The hourly pay rate: earned double time on Sundays.
10. The period during which a radio or television program or commercial is broadcast: "There's television time to buy" Brad Goldstein.
11. The rate of speed of a measured activity: marching in double time.
12. Music 
a. The meter of a musical pattern: three-quarter time.
b. The rate of speed at which a piece of music is played; the tempo.
13. Chiefly British The hour at which a pub closes.
14. Sports A time-out.
adj.
1. Of, relating to, or measuring time.
2. Constructed so as to operate at a particular moment: a time release.
3. Payable on a future date or dates.
4. Of or relating to installment buying: time payments.
tr.v. timed, timÂ·ing, times 
1. To set the time for (an event or occasion).
2. To adjust to keep accurate time.
3. To adjust so that a force is applied or an action occurs at the desired time: timed his swing so as to hit the ball squarely.
4. To record the speed or duration of: time a runner.
5. To set or maintain the tempo, speed, or duration of: time a manufacturing process.
Idioms: 
against time
With a quickly approaching time limit: worked against time to deliver the manuscript before the deadline.
at one time
1. Simultaneously.
2. At a period or moment in the past.
at the same time
However; nonetheless.
at times
On occasion; sometimes.
behind the times
Out-of-date; old-fashioned.
for the time being
Temporarily.
from time to time
Once in a while; at intervals.
high time
The appropriate or urgent time: It's high time that you started working.
in good time
1. In a reasonable length of time.
2. When or before due.
3. Quickly.
in no time
Almost instantly; immediately.
in time
1. Before a time limit expires.
2. Within an indefinite time; eventually: In time they came to accept the harsh facts.
3. Music 
a. In the proper tempo.
b. Played with a meter.
on time
1. According to schedule; punctual or punctually.
2. By paying in installments.
time after time
Again and again; repeatedly.
time and again
Again and again; repeatedly.
time of (one's) life
A highly pleasurable experience: We had the time of our lives at the beach.
time on (one's) hands
An interval with nothing to do.
time was
There was once a time: "Time was when [urban gangs] were part of a . . . subculture that inner-city adolescence outgrew" George F. Will.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[Middle English, from Old English tma; see d- in Indo-European roots.]

Me pron. 
The objective case of I1. 
1. Used as the direct object of a verb: He assisted me.
2. Used as the indirect object of a verb: They offered me a ride.
3. Used as the object of a preposition: This letter is addressed to me.
4. Informal Used as a predicate nominative: It's me. See Usage Notes at be, but, I1.
5. Nonstandard Used reflexively as the indirect object of a verb: I bought me a new car.

think v.

thought (thÃ´t), thinkÂ·ing, thinks 
v.tr.
1. To have or formulate in the mind.
2. 
a. To reason about or reflect on; ponder: Think how complex language is. Think the matter through.
b. To decide by reasoning, reflection, or pondering: thinking what to do.
3. To judge or regard; look upon: I think it only fair.
4. To believe; suppose: always thought he was right.
5. 
a. To expect; hope: They thought she'd arrive early.
b. To intend: They thought they'd take their time.
6. To call to mind; remember: I can't think what her name was.
7. To visualize; imagine: Think what a scene it will be at the reunion.
8. To devise or evolve; invent: thought up a plan to get rich quick.
9. To bring into a given condition by mental preoccupation: He thought himself into a panic over the impending examination.
10. To concentrate one's thoughts on: "Think languor" Diana Vreeland.
v.intr.
1. To exercise the power of reason, as by conceiving ideas, drawing inferences, and using judgment.
2. To weigh or consider an idea: They are thinking about moving.
3. 
a. To bring a thought to mind by imagination or invention: No one before had thought of bifocal glasses.
b. To recall a thought or an image to mind: She thought of her childhood when she saw the movie.
4. To believe; suppose: He thinks of himself as a wit. It's later than you think.
5. To have care or consideration: Think first of the ones you love.
6. To dispose the mind in a given way: Do you think so?
adj. Informal 
Requiring much thought to create or assimilate: a think book.
n.
The act or an instance of deliberate or extended thinking; a meditation.
Idioms: 
come to think of it Informal 
When one considers the matter; on reflection: Come to think of it, that road back there was the one we were supposed to take.
think aloud/out loud
To speak one's thoughts audibly.
think better of
To change one's mind about; reconsider
think big
To plan ambitiously or on a grand scale.
think little of
To regard as inferior; have a poor opinion of.
think nothing of
To give little consideration to; regard as routine or usual: thought nothing of a 50-mile trip every day.
think twice
To weigh something carefully: I'd think twice before spending all that money on clothes.

Helpful?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Time - next Friday? Friday after?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What about this Friday - it's still only half 8? lol


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

1/2 8 - 1/2 way through my 2nd Magners!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

A normal Friday night then!

Will check diary and revert.

Private chat rooms allowed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

:?:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ok ok ok sorry for 'code'
> 
> /edit/
> 
> Helpful?


Fuckwit.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > ok ok ok sorry for 'code'
> ...


 :-*


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Aye, nice one, pissed again


----------

